# Hi



## oscarandsaffie (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi! I’m Viv. I have two previously feral cats, Oscar and Saffie. They are very sweet, gentle and affectionate towards me but they hide from anyone else.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Viv and welcome to the forum! Oscar and Saffie are adorable! It's always such a wonderful thing when feral cats become part of the family. Good job!


----------

